# is your partner a classical music fan ?



## LindnerianSea (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi all,

as the title says, is your partner a classical music fan ?

I have often experienced cases where my family gets fed up with my music listening, and I have heard similar stories from my surrounding. I do not think this would be the case for those who have partners who equally value classical music.

Any stories to share regarding this matter ?

Best,
LS


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My partner has always had similar tastes to myself. I decided that he was the man for me when, a fortnight after meeting him, we were at a student friend's birthday celebration with several different kinds of cake being passed round a circle on a huge plate, until all the slices were gone. I noticed that Taggart took exactly the same varieties as myself in the same order. 

When I married him, we had both been fans of folk music for some time (we were both also Star Trek nuts). And now we have both been fans of classical music since he impulse-bought a piano a couple of years ago. At Christmas my teacher introduced us to Klezmer: now we are both fans.


----------



## LindnerianSea (Jun 5, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> My partner has always had similar tastes to myself. I decided that he was the man for me when, a fortnight after meeting him, we were at a student friend's birthday celebration with several different kinds of cake being passed round a circle on a huge plate, until all the slices were gone. I noticed that Taggart took exactly the same varieties as myself in the same order.
> 
> When I married him, we had both been fans of folk music for some time (we were both also Star Trek nuts). And now we have both been fans of classical music since he impulse-bought a piano a couple of years ago. At Christmas my teacher introduced us to Klezmer: now we are both fans.


That is an absolutely heartwarming story Ingenue (& Taggart) ! I feel happy for you and wish the best for you both ~


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not really, she loves music (from mandarin pop to prog rock to jazz), but classical music often is too heavy for her. Mozart, Mendelssohn, Schubert, fine, but Mahler and Shostakovich (and opera in general) I'd better listen on my own.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Yes.*

Yes. We have a few disagreements but enjoy mostly the same stuff. Her favorites are Mozart and Vaughn Williams.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I'm blissfully happily single. The closest thing I have to a partner is my cat, and she says she couldn't possibly care less what I listen to as long as it doesn't interfere with my duties, such as keeping the food and milk bowls topped up.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

My wife is a violinist who was the primary catalyst of my musical transformation from listening to popular music to classical music. Her brother is a professional pianist and my daughter is in music school as a cellist.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Not really, unfortunately  She and I share the same taste in indie music and she even likes some of the Japanese music that I like. But for the most part, she doesn't really share my interest in classical or dubstep, although she has gone to some concerts with me. She's certainly not closed-minded to it and does listen to certain music on occasion to study, but for the most part, that's limited to solo piano music. And I think she sees it more as background music than as something to really listen to.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

He is not exactly a classical fan in the sense of owning a large collection or of attending concerts whenever he has an opportunity, but he does have respect for classical music and enjoys some Beethoven, Wagner (being a proud _Deutscher_, he also appreciates the patriotic sentiment of the latter), Richars Strauss' Alpensinfonie, the organ music in the Lutheran churches we have visited together, and some other pieces. If the Norns so decide, and we stay together for life, he would definitely have no problem with me listening to it at home. In fact I can well imagine the two of us, old and grey, holding hands in the darkness of the Bayreuther Festspielhaus while on the stage a Siegfried and a Brünnhilde are pouring forth their passion... at some better time than this....


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

My wife is not a fan but not a hater. Mostly ambivalent.

She did comment once that she enjoyed the Scriabin piano sonatas. 

She really hates the Beethoven sonatas, though.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

My missus is on safe ground with Wolfie. She adores his music, primarily because she's been forcefed it since we met. She once ask me why I played #21 *every single day* while cooking.

I said, "It's great, isn't it?"

To which she merrily concurred. She's studying her masters and insists I play Mozart instrumental music while she studies. Da Mozart effek, innit?

Sometimes she suffers me to put on some Mahler or Schoenberg, but she hasn't heard a second movement from any of them. I listen to my non-'Gangerl gear when she's not there...

:tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ingenue said:


> My partner has always had similar tastes to myself. I decided that he was the man for me when, a fortnight after meeting him, we were at a student friend's birthday celebration with several different kinds of cake being passed round a circle on a huge plate, until all the slices were gone. I noticed that Taggart took exactly the same varieties as myself in the same order.
> 
> When I married him, we had both been fans of folk music for some time (we were both also Star Trek nuts). And now we have both been fans of classical music since he impulse-bought a piano a couple of years ago. At Christmas my teacher introduced us to Klezmer: now we are both fans.


Any chance you folks would be willing to adopt a middle aged American loner misfit ?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I can't say because this hypothetical partner is inexistent.


----------



## LindnerianSea (Jun 5, 2013)

mmsbls said:


> My wife is a violinist who was the primary catalyst of my musical transformation from listening to popular music to classical music. Her brother is a professional pianist and my daughter is in music school as a cellist.


Would love to see an adorable family piano quartet ! Think the late Sir Colin Davis did something similar during his short break as a conductor in the 80s.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, we met in an orchestra, so...
GG


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes .


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

LindnerianSea said:


> Hi all,
> 
> as the title says, is your partner a classical music fan ?
> 
> ...


It rather depends on their tastes,what happens when they are at opposite ends of the spectrum ?


----------



## LindnerianSea (Jun 5, 2013)

moody said:


> It rather depends on their tastes,what happens when they are at opposite ends of the spectrum ?


please share us some stories that took place because of the difference in taste ~


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

LindnerianSea said:


> please share us some stories that took place because of the difference in taste ~


I don't have any ,I was just wondering.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

yes. there would be no living with me if she weren't.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My wife, who grew up in a different culture without Western CM, has come to love it. But she seldom listens to anything except Beethoven (chamber music and sonatas) and Shostakovich, plus Dvorak's and Elgar's cello concertos....


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm not exactly sure what to answer to that one. Some things go, others don't. ^^


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

No...........................................................


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, to be honest, I know not a single person who likes classical music but does not have a career in music! I know, it's pretty sad. I have to keep most of my musical playing and listening to myself, when I can. 

Has anyone run into the problem where somebody in the house does not like classical music, and you play an instrument, and, of course, you make mistakes while learning a work, and that somebody gets really annoyed? 

To be honest, I used to have that problem.... Goes away when everyone gets older, though. 

I express my sympathies to those who currently have this issue. Just dont get too close to Tchaikovsky's Pathetique while you suffer your pain. Believe me, it makes you feel worse.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

LindnerianSea said:


> [...], is your partner a classical music fan ?


He was not. Nowadays he is showing some interest in it.

I have seen he has liked a lot more Bach over Mozart. One day, while listening to Beethoven's triple concert -which has been one of my favourite pieces of his entire oeuvre- he, pretending not, peeked at the CD case thinking I wasn't looking. I catch him. I only told that that one was Beethoven. Now he is liking Beethoven as well. Mozart is still too sweet for him.

I know he wants me to believe he is not interested in classical music, and I pretend that. That is the way he is exploring it.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

She tolerates me, Dvorak, and Rachmaninov.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What partner?....................


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> She tolerates me, Dvorak, and Rachmaninov.


I'm glad to hear it, and only hope that nobody will ever be unable to tolerate Rachmaninov!!


----------

